# Installing Bushings / SLP Swaybar Labor?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm planning on swapping out all rubber bushings on the Goat with Polyurethane ones--- I did that on my Bimmer and it made a _HUGE_ difference-- I loved it.

I also want to get the SLP rear swaybar (which comes with polyurethanes)...

Question-- how big of a deal is it to swap the bushings out and install the swaybar?? Since it probably takes special pressing tools etc...and I have very little free time, I probably will want it done by a local shop. How much labor do you think is reasonable to perform the above?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll ask the techs on the bushings, but I know its pretty involved installing the rear sway bar(you have to drop the rear subframe to get to it) we charge 2 hrs to do it at the dealership (keep in mind we have lifts - it helps) I'm sure the bushings are going to require the use of a press. I'll find out... :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

i was wondering the same thing. can the 04 sway bar and bushings fit the 05? i would think so, there not that much different, but i did not want to spend the money and find out that they do not work.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's a decent article on it. 

http://gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0503htp_gto/

Looks fairly nightmarish to install. I'm farming it out.


----------

